# fluxbox und start button

## baka

Hey!

Ich benutze fluxbox schon seit einiger Zeit und bin voll zufrieden! Nun stört mich aber nur eines. Ich hätte gern einen "Start"-Button in der iconbar. Ist so etwas möglich?

Denn wenn ich z.B. einen maximierten Firefox laufen habe, muss ich diesen erst minimieren.

Danke für antworten!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sOuLjA

Ich versteh den sinn jetzt nicht? wozu willst du genau den start button?? meinst du das dein firefox die leiste unten überdeckt wenn es maximiert ist oder was jetzt? Kann man übrigens abschalten "maximize over"

----------

## MrTom

Deine Frage ist etwas... Nah ja... Sagen wir mal ungünstig gestellt..  :Wink: 

Was Du wahrscheinlich meinst:

Wenn bei mir alles Maximiert ist, kann ich das Menü von Fluxbox nicht erreichen, da ja dann kein freier Platz zum klicken mit der rechten Maustaste auf dem Desktop ist. 

Ist nun zwar auch nicht besser formuliert, aber denke es ist das, was Du machen willst.

So nun gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten:

Du kannst Fluxbox so einstellen, dass die Programme nicht über die Leite maximieren. Wenn Du nun die Leite nicht auf 100% einstellst, sondern z.B. auf 80%, ist links und rechts unten am Desktop noch ein wenig Platz.

Dazu einfach "Vollständig Minimieren" rausnehmen. Spiel da einfach mal in dem Menü der Fluxbox-Einstellungen rum.

Man kann das "Start-Menü" auch mit einer Tastenkombi erreichen. Glaube "ALT+F1" ist die Standard-Einrichtung. Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du die Datei ~/.fluxbox/keys so umschreiben:

```
Mod1 F1 :RootMenu
```

Dann kann man natürlich auch ein Programm über die Tastatur minimieren (Windows-Taste + m / M).

```
Mod4 m :Minimize

Mod4 Shift m :Maximize
```

Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande. Ich persönlich muss sehr selten das Menü verwenden. Alle wichtigen Programm habe ich auf meine Tastatur gelegt. Zusätzlich kann ich über "ALT+F2" ein Programm starten (so wie bei Windows die Funktion Start/Ausführen).

Hier mal meine ~/.fluxbox/keys. Vielleicht findest Du ja die eine oder andere Anregung:

```
Mod4 2 :SendToWorkspace 2

Mod4 3 :SendToWorkspace 3

Mod4 4 :SendToWorkspace 4

Mod1 F4 :Close

Mod4 k :KillWindow

Mod4 Left :PrevWorkspace

Mod4 Right :NextWorkspace

None XF86Back :PrevWorkspace 

None XF86Forward :NextWorkspace

Mod4 Up :Raise

Mod4 Down :Lower

Mod4 d :ToggleDecor

Mod4 s :Stick 

Mod4 m :Minimize

Mod4 Shift m :Maximize

Mod4 e :ExecCommand rox

Mod4 Shift e :ExecCommand nau

Mod4 r :ExecCommand term

Mod1 F2 :ExecCommand fbrun

Mod1 F1 :RootMenu

Mod4 t :ExecCommand term -e su -l

Mod4 i :ExecCommand firefox

Mod4 Shift i :ExecCommand ie

Mod4 o :ExecCommand sylpheed-claws 

Mod4 a :ExecCommand arbeit

Mod4 c :ExecCommand gcalctool

Mod4 g :ExecCommand gaim

Mod4 v :ExecCommand gvim

Mod4 x :ExecCommand xosview

None Print :ExecCommand import ~/screenshot.png && xnview ~/screenshot.png

None XF86HomePage         :ExecCommand firefox 

None Shift XF86HomePage   :ExecCommand ie

None XF86Mail             :ExecCommand sylpheed-claws

None Shift XF86Mail       :ExecCommand sylpheed-claws --compose

None XF86AudioPrev        :ExecCommand xmms -r

None XF86AudioNext        :ExecCommand xmms -f

None XF86AudioPlay        :ExecCommand xmms -t

None XF86AudioStop        :ExecCommand xmms -s

None XF86AudioMedia       :ExecCommand xmms

None XF86AudioMute        :ExecCommand amixer sset PCM,0 toggle

None XF86AudioLowerVolume :ExecCommand amixer sset PCM,0 1-,1-

None XF86AudioRaiseVolume :ExecCommand amixer sset PCM,0 1+,1+

None XF86Calculator       :ExecCommand xcalc

None XF86Search           :ExecCommand firefox google.de

None XF86MyComputer       :ExecCommand rox

None Shift XF86MyComputer       :ExecCommand nau

None XF86Standby          :ExecCommand /usr/local/bin/standby
```

Welche Taste, wie erreicht wird, bekommst Du über den Befehl xev raus.

PS: Sehe gerade, dass Du noch nicht so lange im Forum bist...

Willkommen im Forum und viel Spass mit Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## baka

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Was Du wahrscheinlich meinst:
> 
> Wenn bei mir alles Maximiert ist, kann ich das Menü von Fluxbox nicht erreichen, da ja dann kein freier Platz zum klicken mit der rechten Maustaste auf dem Desktop ist. 
> 
> Ist nun zwar auch nicht besser formuliert, aber denke es ist das, was Du machen willst.

 

ja, so mein ich das  :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes: 

danke für eure antworten. hat mir weitergeholfen.

nun hätt' ich aber doch gern so einen start-button in der Toolbar, wie z.B. KDE oder Gnome! Wäre das irgendwie zu machen?

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> PS: Sehe gerade, dass Du noch nicht so lange im Forum bist...
> 
> Willkommen im Forum und viel Spass mit Gentoo 

 

Danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sOuLjA

glaube das mit dem start button kriegt man nicht hin, aber wozu auch wenn man doch das menü konfigurieren kann wie man will, und wenn du unten platz hast neben der leiste und grad n fenster offen ist, kannst du trotzdem per rechts klick aufn desktop das menü hervorklicken

----------

## baka

stimmt auch   :Very Happy:  nur ich steh halt auf sowas   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

Ist zwar 100% sinnfrei, aber gut... Vielleicht will ja Deine Freundin/Frau ins Internet und kennt nur Windows.  :Smile: 

Tipp: Hab als Tastatur eine MS Internet Pro. Meine Frau braucht nur auf die Internet-Taste drücken. Was will sie auch anderes machen. Daheim gibt kein Windows mehr!   :Twisted Evil: 

Du kannst Dir eine Lösung bauchen, in dem Du z.B. den (oder schreibt man die?) Gnome-Panel installierst. Wird zwar als Abhänigkeit wahrscheinlich 5 Terrabyte an Gnome-Programme haben, aber dann hast Du einen Startbutton! 

Ansonten gibt es einige gute Fluxbox-Seiten, wo es viel Tools dazu gibt. Denke aber nicht, dass jemand freiwillig einen Start-Button programmiert hat.  :Wink: 

PS: Ich kann es nicht lassen. Würde mich ja schon interessieren, warum Du einen Start-Button haben willst bzw. brauchst. Vielleicht finde ich ja eine andere Lösung und kann Dich evtl. doch noch überzeugen. Jesus!

MrTom

Edit: Warst schneller als ich

----------

## baka

der post überzeugt mich wohl  :Very Happy: 

gnome-panel hat zu viele abhängigkeiten  :Very Happy: 

ich bleib wohl bei der fluxboxschen lösung  :Cool: 

danke für alle antworten^^

icons sind ja auch was nettes  :Razz: 

----------

## disi

hmm also um auch mal ein Pro einzubringen ...

wieviel MB sind das denn mehr, die du installieren würdest ?

20 MB ? 30 MB ? 

ich finde das ist heutzutage nix   :Very Happy:   hab zb meine /usr partition 5 GB gross und eine Menge installiert, weil warum nicht den Luxus gönnen und sich einen Desktop aus allen Programmen/Goodies zusammenbauen ?

ausserdem hat man dann wieder eine Menge zu basteln   :Wink:  (ich werte das als Pro)

----------

## pablo_supertux

wieso stellst du deine Leiste nicht auf "Always in top"? dann hast du keine Probleme mehr.

----------

## MrTom

@disi: 

Dann kann man ja gleich KDE installieren!

Es gibt wohl zwei Arten von Fluxbox-User.

Die wie mich, die Fluxbox nehmen, weil es genau das macht was man braucht.

Und zwar:

Bei möglichst wenig Resourcen, viel über Tastatur und ohne Schnick-Schnack meine Programme starten und verwalten.

Und dann gibt es die Anwender, die eigentlich KDE oder Gnome nehmen sollten, aber Fluxbox verwenden, weil es entweder gerade Cool ist... Die installieren dann meisten auch 1Mio Themes für XMMS und sind mehr damit beschäftigt, Ihren Desktop "schön" zu machen, als damit zu arbeiten.

Ich habe mich für Gentoo, Fluxbox und all den Sachen entschieden, damit ich schneller arbeiten kann. Und nich, um noch mehr Zeit zu verplempern...

Ist jetzt nichts persönliches, aber warum soll man 1000 Dinge emergen, wenn es meisten schon in der Console geht. Oder auch wieder den XMMS zu nehmen. Der Standard-Theme, spielt die Musik auch nicht besser ab, als ein anderer.  :Wink: 

Möchte damit nur sagen, Fluxbox ist viel mehr, als nur ein cooles Teil, wo Freaks was zum spielen haben... Fluxbox ist wohl für mich eines der besten, schnellsten, sinnvollsten Tools, die ich bis jetzt verwendet habe. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Für was brauche ich da noch 1000 andere Start-Button und co., wenn ich jetzt schon mehr als 3 Wege habe, meine Programme zu starten...

Denkt mal darüber nach!

----------

## disi

Natürlich kann man viel mit dem Terminal machen.

Aber ich finde solche Sachen wie Drag & Drop einfach gut, wenn man mal schnell ne Textdatei anschauen möchte, ziehe ich die Textdatei auf gedit im Dock (WM) und das direkt aus einer Website. Der Konsolenbefehl würde natürlich auch gehen 'gedit URL'  aber dafür kann ich auch nano, vim etc nehmen da brauch ich keinen Desktop .  :Smile: 

Naja und ich bastel mir in letzter Zeit eben viele verschiedene Variationen an Desktops zusammen, und da ist nur auf dem Desktop was ich haben möchte. Ich benutze Nautilus weil mir das Aussehen gefällt und er einen Baum hat und die Dateien anzeigt (hatte mal ROX installiert, der hat keinen Baum). Nautilus bringt eine Menge Pakete mit aber das ist es mir wert.

Aber um nochmal meinen Beitrag zum Topic zu nennen: Wenn ich eine 180gb Festplatte habe (oder vergleichbar viel Platz) kann man ruhig ordentlich zulangen, und ist immer noch besser bedient als mit anderen Distros wo man zb 4 Editoren installiert bekommt.

p.s. KDE hab ich das letzte mal mit Suse 6.3 installiert   :Very Happy:   bin gerade erst wieder zu Linux zurück seit einem halben Jahr ca. und KDE ist mir persönlich schon zu bunt.

----------

## MrTom

Tipp: 

Wenn Du Icons brauchst, um was dort mit Drag&Drop zu starten, finde ich ROX als Desktop nicht schlecht.

```
rox -p=Desktop &
```

in die ~/.fluxbox/startup reintippen.

Du hast natürlich auch recht. So lernt man schon einiges. Aber mir geht es ja nicht nur um den Festplatten-Platz, sondern mehr um das Problem der Abhänigkeiten und Updates. Wenn so viel auf dem Rechner ist, muss man es ja auch immer wieder Updaten. Ansonsten kann es sehr schnell passieren, dass durch die ganzen Abhänigkeiten zwischen den Programmen ein spätes Updates zum Horror wird.

Das einzige was ich bei Fluxbox vermisse ist, dass man wie bei Gnome/KDE Dateien auf den Desktop legen kann. Also nun nicht nur Verknüfungen, wie es bei ROX der Fall ist. Passt zwar eigentlich nicht gut zu meinem Konzept: Weniger ist mehr! Aber ist für mich eine gute Arbeitserleichterung. Wenn ich Downloads mache, dann speichere ich die z.B. schnell auf den Desktop, entpacken, etc. Und dann die ZIP gleich wieder löschen. Da ist der Desktop für mich wie eine Zwischenablage. Mit Nautilus hab ich es Probiert (als Desktop unter Flux), war aber nicht so schön integriert in die Fluxbox-Umgebung, wie z.B. ROX. Und den Weg, Gnome mit FLuxbox als Fenster-Manager werd ich bestimmt nicht gehen!

Aber dafür haben wir uns ja alle für Linux entschieden. Jeder kann seinen Rechner so installieren, wie er es braucht!  :Smile: 

Das war nun alles sehr OT! Zurück zum Thema!  :Wink: 

----------

## disi

so als Tip   :Wink:   das xfce4-panel hat eine Art Startmenu.

Also da kann man neben die Verknüpfung im Panel so eine Art Startmenu anlegen. und laut emerge bringt das xfce4-panel folgendes mit:

```
[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.0.5   305 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.0.5  +X -xinerama  430 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.0.5  +X  320 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-manager-4.0.5   521 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.0.5  +X  1,238 kB 
```

Das kann man irgendwo auf dem Desktop plazieren und ist ziemlich leicht konfigurierbar.

----------

## phixom

Es gibt noch viele nette panels. Z.B fbpanel, einfach mal in den x11-misc , apps,.... schauen.

Übrigens wer ein paar nette Features mehr also in Fluxbox will, aber etwas mehr Kompatiblität zu z.B. Kde, gnome,... haben will, z.b. beim Arbeitsflächenumschalter sollte sich mal Kahakai anschauen.

phixom

----------

## baka

 *disi wrote:*   

> wieviel MB sind das denn mehr, die du installieren würdest ?
> 
> 20 MB ? 30 MB ?

 

hat nix mit der größe zu tun. nur das kompilieren dauert mir zu langen und deswegen hab ich mich auch entschieden mal fluxbox zu versuchen.

----------

## KavC

 *Quote:*   

> Und dann gibt es die Anwender, die eigentlich KDE oder Gnome nehmen sollten, aber Fluxbox verwenden, weil es entweder gerade Cool ist... Die installieren dann meisten auch 1Mio Themes für XMMS und sind mehr damit beschäftigt, Ihren Desktop "schön" zu machen, als damit zu arbeiten. 

 

Soll ich nun Gnome benutzen, weil ich Wert auf Style lege? Ich denke Fluxbox User haben genauso Interesse daran, ihren Desktop zu stylen wie Gnome-User. Ist übrigens auch bei mir der Fall...

----------

## Jan42

Gibts da nix für die Slit? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hab ich in x11-plugins einen Programmstarter gesehen. Oder Fluxspace? 

Ich hab meine Fluxbox auch "gestylt", aber eigentlich nur weil ich mich auf meinem Rechner auch Wohlfühlen will - sonst könnte ich ja gleich twm nehmen.

Gruss Jan

----------

## Chol

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Tipp: 
> 
> Wenn Du Icons brauchst, um was dort mit Drag&Drop zu starten, finde ich ROX als Desktop nicht schlecht.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hab ich gemacht. Aber jetzt ist die Fluxbox-Taskleiste nicht mehr zu sehen und ans Fluxbox-Menü komm ich auch nicht mehr  :Sad:  Eigentlich bräuchte ich halt nur ne Möglichkeit, Dateien/Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop anzulegen.

----------

## jay

An dieser Stelle erlaube ich mir mal, auf meine Fluxbox Doku für Gentoo hinzuweisen.

----------

